# Human Reactivity



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Charlie is my first ever GSD, or large breed for that matter, he was very much accidental and unexpected. I am a young college student who never had much experience training a dog to do more than a sit or a shake, and im sure it shows.

That being said, when I took Charlie on, I knew i had to prepare myself to take care of him and give him the foundation he needed, which I think I've done, pretty well! hopefully? I researched for countless hours on GSDs and training them and all the tools id need, etc, and now he's a wonderful dog, a little unknowing of his size quite yet, but he's very kind, my pride and joy, he puts my family's dogs to shame! (only joking)

His only flaw is his slight human reactivity, its very inconsistent, he's never been super attention seeking when it came to people, he has his small group that i guess he considers his family/pack and he loves us, loves attention, affection, etc. but other than that, he's just not much for other people, not aggressive, they just don't interest him. I can take him into the store (only ones that allow him of course) and he walks perfectly beside me and ignores all the people, but when we're hiking by our house (its surrounded by forest) i usually take the road down to our trail and since its secluded i have Charlie off leash, well if our neighbour's happen to come out of their house, he spouts off! barking and dashing through their yard, he never gets very close, but theyre not dog people at all and im sure he looks quite scary acting like that. Usually I just begin to walk away and begin calling for him and it only takes a few moments and he comes running. Well yesterday he did it and my neighbour began screaming at him and stomping, scaring Charlie quite a bit and making him worse, I got him to come to me, but I fear its set him back even further than he was, so I guess I'm asking for advice? I know I could put him on leash, which I do when I know they're home, and Charlie ignores them very well when on it, but id like to be able to have him off leash and not do that, since Charlie knows when he's on a line and when he isnt.

I'm sorry if I sound ignorant, im just really trying to make him a well rounded dog and I hate that he scares the neighbour's so badly when I knows he's a sweetheart, not to mention id like for him to not act like all random people around the house are monsters. I think they may scare him a little or its a protection thing, im not quite sure honestly, hes always been more submissive and fearful dog when it came to new things, he doesn't really use aggression. My other neighbour is a very big dog person and she just ignores his barking and picks up a toy and acts like he's not being an idiot and he eventually realizes its not doing anything and begins to play with her no problem.

Sorry if this is a lil messy or not understandable, and please don't be rude! im really trying my best here and I know I've probably done stuff wrong, which is why I'm seeking help!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

What you've described is actually pretty common. Charlie is putting on a show - "Keep your distance while we pass by Or Else!!" If he doesn't have a reliable heel for when you pass in front of a yard then you really need to leash him.The more he practices the behavior the more it becomes an ingrained habit. The neighbor that plays with him when he rushes her is rewarding him and that should stop immediately.The other neighbor that yelled at him just proved to Charlie that the guy really does pose a threat.
He may be calmer and more neutral when he's leashed because he feels safer next to you and trusts you are in control. That's a good thing! You should make the decisions instead of Charlie.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Yup leash that dog up going past the neighbors just for even the chance that they're home or come out. Then when the opportunity comes up, you can proof the heel better and have him focus on you. Correct for any staring/posturing/barking, try to see it coming on first and get his focus. Then praise for non-reactivity.

If Charlie runs up barking like mad at the neighbors just once every 10X you're losing the battle; train the heel and focus, proof while on leash and eventually Charlie will ignore them. Good for you to recognize that it's not up to the neighbor to wonder if Charlie if friendly, they just see you not in control of your large dog. 

Good luck!


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> What you've described is actually pretty common. Charlie is putting on a show - "Keep your distance while we pass by Or Else!!" If he doesn't have a reliable heel for when you pass in front of a yard then you really need to leash him.The more he practices the behavior the more it becomes an ingrained habit. The neighbor that plays with him when he rushes her is rewarding him and that should stop immediately.The other neighbor that yelled at him just proved to Charlie that the guy really does pose a threat.
> He may be calmer and more neutral when he's leashed because he feels safer next to you and trusts you are in control. That's a good thing! You should make the decisions instead of Charlie.


Thankyou so much! Heel is one thing we can't quite get the hang of yet, but we're getting there, and ill make sure to let my neighbour know. I'm glad to know the more positive aspect, but hopefully we can achieve off leash soon enough, just slow progress when you're still getting the hang of things, ill fix my mistakes!


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Yup leash that dog up going past the neighbors just for even the chance that they're home or come out. Then when the opportunity comes up, you can proof the heel better and have him focus on you. Correct for any staring/posturing/barking, try to see it coming on first and get his focus. Then praise for non-reactivity.
> 
> If Charlie runs up barking like mad at the neighbors just once every 10X you're losing the battle; train the heel and focus, proof while on leash and eventually Charlie will ignore them. Good for you to recognize that it's not up to the neighbor to wonder if Charlie if friendly, they just see you not in control of your large dog.
> 
> Good luck!


Thankyou so much for the advice! 
I usually do, sadly I didnt realize they were home that day and it kind of surprised me as well, ill start keeping him on leash until we're well past their house at all times. 

Heel and focusing is still something to definitely be worked on, I know he can get it, its just he knows when he's on a lead and acts accordingly, but as soon as he's off he knows he can get away with it. I guess consistency will fix that in time, and I most definitely need to improve his focus on lead and in general, im sure that would improve many things, its just a weak point of mine, especially out and about, ill definitely start focusing on it more.


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Update: I've done my best to take everyone's advice and Charlie is doing wonderful! He's finally learning to ignore things and gives me so much eye contact on walks or during activities, which he never did all that much before. (my fault i know, I should've worked with focus and eye contact from the get go, my bad) He's learning so quickly now that I'm actually doing it properly, very thankful for the advice!  <3


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Off topic:

Every time I see the title of this thread. I think of myself and how good I'm doing at controlling my human reactivity


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Off-leash, imo, is a huge no-no unless highly trained, and even questionable then, being illegal most places and putting the dog at risk of getting into various forms of trouble.


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

CactusWren said:


> Off-leash, imo, is a huge no-no unless highly trained, and even questionable then, being illegal most places and putting the dog at risk of getting into various forms of trouble.


very true, but we own about 8 acres of woods and fields that I like to hike upon, we have only two close neighbour's that are on the way to the beginning of the trails so thats why I have him off leash occasionally (not anymore of course, I wait til we get to the beginning of the trail now) but thats why I do it, we're not in the middle of a neighborhood lol


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> Off topic:
> 
> Every time I see the title of this thread. I think of myself and how good I'm doing at controlling my human reactivity


bahaha very relatable, im bad at titles🤣


----------

